# Tagged fish-saugers/walleyes study



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Anglers catching a tagged fish from the Ohio River are asked to retain
the tag for a 2-year, multi-state study of sauger and walleye movement
and angler catch rates in the Ohio River. The river-wide study will
provide Ohio River biologists with an extensive understanding of sauger
and walleye harvests and movement. 

Since November, fisheries biologists from Indiana, West Virginia,
Kentucky, Ohio and Illinois have been placing colored tags at the base
of the fish's dorsal fin. Each tag from this project is numbered and
addressed to the West
Virginia DNR, who is summarizing tag return data. 

The study is being conducted by the Ohio River Fisheries Management Team
(ORFMT). This group of cooperating biologists was formed in 1990 to
facilitate interjurisdictional fisheries management. This study is
funded by Federal Aid for Sport Fish Restoration

Anglers catching a tagged fish from the Ohio River should mail the tag
or tag number, date and exact location of catch and whether the fish was
kept or released. Information can be mailed to the WVDNR, 2311 Ohio
Ave., Parkersburg, WV 26101, e-mailed to [email protected] or called in
(304-420-4550).

Additional information can be obtained from Tom Stefanavage, Indiana Big
Rivers biologist, at
812-789-2724 or Chris O'Bara, project coordinator, at 304-420-4550 in West
Virginia.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

MrFishOhio, I was just logging on to forward this note but you beat me to it. I assume your on the Indiana wildlife email list as well. I wish Ohio had something simillar. 

Cheers, Salmonid


----------

